# HD4850 modded bios working with cat 8.8!



## steve30x (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive just been trying to get the new 8.8 catalyst 8.8 drivers installed with my 4870 modded to 830 / 1100 with RBE but the driver refuses to install until I reflash my bios back to the original. Ive spent the best part of 3 hours trying different things to get it to work. 

First I tried editing the original bios without the fan settings changed but that didnt work. So I tried a modified inf and that failed. So I am now back to the original bios which works. Ive tried a few different bios settings and a few inf. settings but nothing worked for me. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## po-chi (Aug 21, 2008)

same goes for me. now im using the stock bios for my 4850 toxic..


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a known problem, right only way to install these is to use stock bios .


----------



## aquax (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm using an HD4850 With a bios fan fix modded by RBE1.13 and cat 8.8 installed fine, I think you guys are using the UPPER CCC clocks feature in RBE ?


----------



## M^LiBuQ (Aug 21, 2008)

aquax you are right my HD4870@Stock Overdrive Clocks and Fan Fixed Bios works with the Catalyst 8.8 no problems with install , maybe ATI has protect the new Catalyst with the Stock Overdrive Clocks ^^

cu


----------



## steve30x (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I was using the fix to raise the clocks in the CCC overdrive. That may have been the problem. I have to use ati tray tool o set the fan in my card because without it my GPU idles at 80 celcius.


----------



## M^LiBuQ (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm my Fans working with the Bios Settings only problem is if you are raising the Default Overdrive Limits the Catalyst won't install , back 2 the AMD GPU Tool or hacking the Drivers , i have to look in the Install ini maybe there are the Default Overdrive Limits in there .

sry 4 my Bad English .

cu


----------



## steve30x (Aug 21, 2008)

You can overclock with ATI Tray tools also.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the risk of flashing.  That a newer Cat won't work correctly or install.  
That's why I created this thread making sure that whatever bios surfaces it works with newer Cats. This is not the first time I've seen this.


> -make sure that using other Cat drivers doesn't adversely effect your card when you using standard or overclock settings to play your games


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 22, 2008)

You can use Ati tray tools with stock bios, or you can test the new bios that is supposedly comming from ati themselves that has unlocked CCC! and upped voltages even. Not tested yet, not at hom for another 6-7 hours 

oh right, and forgot to say that my bios tweaked with rbe 1,13 works fine. But only thing I did was that "one click" fix that turned my stock bios to -RBE bios with low voltages..


----------



## steve30x (Aug 22, 2008)

I got mine to work with the 8.8 driver lastnight after about 6 hours of modding and testing. I didnt change the CCC limit in the bios and the 8.8 installed but if I overclocked to 830 / 1100 some of the functions (3D , Display manager and Overdrive) didnt show in the CCC so I set my bios to 780 / 1050. It works fine now.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 22, 2008)

My first guess is that the new catalyst now checks if clocks are set to values beyond the overdrive limit. If not, it rejects the card.
So, RBE v1.14 with working method one overdrive hacking is all the way more important. The good news is that it is to come very soon as it is ready to go now. I got two approves on working fan control for 4870X2, so as soon as W1zzard finds the time to upload the program, just open your BIOS with v1.14, mod the overdrive limit using method one (working now) and be happy!


----------



## steve30x (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank yoy BAGZZlash. Ive found that the bios LuxZG posted works perfectly and all it needed was for the fan to be adjusted with RBE. I would like to thank you for your work with RBE


----------



## akatitan (Aug 23, 2008)

*HD4850 moddied bios working with cat 8.8!- Definately!!*

guys. 

i just got this working.

all the voltages on this bios need to be left at "---" apart from the 01,and 02 clocks which i needed to lower to .94v so not to overvolt when going into windows vista (the black screen problem!) you can problibly change it back to 1.048v if your not hard moddied and lower clocks on 03,06,09 to wherever you card is stable. i think powerplay 2.0 does'nt like you messing with the voltages. (soft or hard moddied.)

i have'nt got overdrive working have'nt tryed  bios overclock is good enough for me. maybe i will try later...

anyway enjoy!!


----------



## akatitan (Aug 23, 2008)

guys,
i got 8.8 working, for moddied 4850! check this thread...!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69322


----------



## steve30x (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive found a workaround for the Control Centre not working if the bios is modified. What Ive done is started the driver install and waited for it to copy the files to the HDD. Then I canceled the install when the box comes up asking to install or cancel. Then I copied the CCC folder from the 8.7 driver to the 8.8 driver and started the install again. I havent found a work around for the driver not installing yet though.


----------



## Flak (Aug 23, 2008)

even with RBE1.14 I can't get any kind of modified bios for HD4850 to let the cat 8.8 install.  Even modifying the bios to keep the speeds within the original overdrive limits, no voltage tweaks, no fan tweaks... just overclocking and the cat 8.8s will not install for any of my HD4850s.  However, my HD4870 is fine just so long as I set method 1 to have my overclock within range.


----------



## steve30x (Aug 24, 2008)

Method 1 only unlocks overdrive for me it doesnt set the clock speeds of my GPU to 800 / 1100. Earlier I tried using method 1 and set the clocks manually but the 8.8 drivers failed to see my card.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 24, 2008)

I would suggest using the 105 bios for this.I will test it out for you guys.Or better yet use the Diamond XOC one.I two had problems setting the bios up and then installing the cat 8.7 and 8.8(beta).


----------



## steve30x (Aug 24, 2008)

When I set my card up with RBE and install the XtremeG catalyst 8.7 drivers it works perfect. But if I do it with the 8.8 driver it fails to recognise my GPU. Thanks for trying to help H82LUZ73.


----------



## akatitan (Aug 24, 2008)

bump! for update!


----------



## steve30x (Aug 24, 2008)

Ill see if Semp will do an XG 8.8. Maybe the XG 8.8 might fix some of the problems. Give me a few days to get an update to you.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd consider yourself lucky they did not install due to you changing the profile limits.  Because from what I can pull just like the 8.7beta's if you have overclocked the card past the limits in the bios (or maybe any overclock at all not sure on this tho) then you will be greeted with a nice big black screen and maybe your fans locking to 100% and its hard as heck to fix as you have to go about trying to uninstall the drivers in pieces in safe mode and put the old ones back on.

the 8.7 full release worked so I thought it was just an issue with the beta drivers, but on my other forums we had several people report the black screen bug with the offical 8.8's.

Now with the new software out that lets you overclock & change fan speed I guess it is not as big of an issue as it once was.  I may flash back to stock bios (or try stock bios with only fan fix) but for now since 8.8 did not bring anything to the table I will stay at 710/1050 with the 8.7's


----------



## summersend (Sep 1, 2008)

Guy's whats method 1 im having problems also.Had a nice overclock going but had to reflash to original bios for 8.8.Any1 gonna do a stiky for this?Wonder how many people are gonna try and RMA after 8.8?For now im stuk back at 700 1150.have the fanfix working in my profile but as soon as i set clocks in amdgpuclocktool the fan goes back to like 10%Like starting all over again.


----------



## akatitan (Sep 1, 2008)

I Cannot understand why none of you have tried the method i have shown in an earlier post. there is also a screen shot to showing it working... oh well your loss i guess..


----------



## steve30x (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive got the 8.8 driver installed after changing my Motherboard and CPU. My new motherboard (Asus Maximus Formula) has PCIExpress 2.0 where as my other motherboard is PCIExpress 1.1. I cant explain why that made any difference but it helped a lot.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Sep 11, 2008)

Well now with a hand full of programs out there that can overclock you to and past the overdrive limits AND fix the fan.  I may just flash back to stock bios.

I just got the new version of rivatuner and it supports 8.9

I wonder if just upping the core voltage to 1.2 will driver anything on the new drivers.  Its been so long I forgot what my stable core setting was without the voltage increase I think only 675 with both cards but it does 720 with the voltage increase.


----------



## Flak (Sep 12, 2008)

For me the drivers are fine with any bios mod except if I change voltages.  Once I change voltages cat 8.8 won't install.


----------



## kohan69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Flak said:


> For me the drivers are fine with any bios mod except if I change voltages.  Once I change voltages cat 8.8 won't install.



well, that's the problem


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, the voltages seem to be pretty much the problem.

One hint: RBE v1.15 (and any future versions, of course) has combo boxes for voltage selection in the clock settings tab instead of the old textboxes. Those combo boxes contain a list of the voltages the BIOS itself reports to being able to set on the card. Be sure to use those voltages only. This seems to solve the problem.

In fact, this is no real restriction: Imagine a BIOS with a maximum voltage of, say, 1.237 volts in the voltage table. Maybe you felt like entering, say, 1.4 volts in order to gain a maximum voltage out of the card. I did that myself as I didn't know about the voltage table yet... 
For Catalysts previous than v8.8, this was no problem. It assumed an error in the powerplay table but it was clear what to do: Order the voltage controller on the card to set the maximum voltage. That was 1.237 volts.

In other words: Entering higher voltages (or lower ones, also) than the boundaries of the voltage table allow was pointless from the very beginning because there is a hardware limitation: The controller could simply select the voltages that are hard-wired on the card anyway. So be sure to set voltages allowed by the combo list only. Still, you can enter your own values. But to quote myself: This is pointless. It had no effect before and produces an error now with newer drivers... 

Think about it: Of course, this is the cause for old modded BIOSes (that worked with Catalyst v8.7 and previous) not to work anymore now. All you have to do is to re-mod your BIOS observing the voltage table (or easier, selecting voltages from those combo boxes).

Remember one thing: In case you choose to overclock your card using Overdrive, you don't have to care about this. Even if you modify your BIOS using RBE's Overdrive increasing hack, you don't. Overdrive selects the voltages on its own, then.


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant get it to work even though I am observing the bios tables?

I am changing the voltages of 3 and 6-9 to 1.158v. Like others Ive had this problem from 8.8 onwards.

edit:

The problem was actually a failed injection of the signature from another bios.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

For referance,here is how mine is modded so you can all see.It works perfectly on 8.7/8/9.







As an added extra i have injected the overdrive sig from an asus 4850top and my overdrive limits are now 800/1300.I have testeed my card on 06 and my maximum clocks(benchable) are 760/1200.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 18, 2008)

If I were to just then go and apply the first hash method to increase the overdrive limits and then flash the card with that BIOS then it should work?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

It should,yes.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 18, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> I cant get it to work even though I am observing the bios tables?
> 
> I am changing the voltages of 3 and 6-9 to 1.158v. Like others Ive had this problem from 8.8 onwards.



Maybe you still have to remove and reinstall the driver. See VuurVOS's guidance.



dark2099 said:


> If I were to just then go and apply the first hash method to increase the overdrive limits and then flash the card with that BIOS then it should work?



Please remember that in case you turn on and use overdrive, the powerplay table settings won't kick in after all. So there will be no powersaving but you can leave those settings at default values, then. This should also answer you question here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

Powerplay seems to work on mine,500/750 on windows and switches to 700/1100 in a game.


----------



## steve30x (Sep 18, 2008)

Im using my default bios and using Ati Tray Tools for automatic overclocking. I have my GPU @ 500 / 500 default load clocks with ATT. Ive tried putting the ram to 200mhz but after about half an hour the GPU gets unstable and freezes.


----------



## kimnkk (Sep 21, 2008)

Weird, my HD4850 isn't working with any drivers at all! Does anyone know if its related? I initially flashed it with the first Guru3D modded HD4850 725/1100 BIOS but i've flashed it back to stock and drivers will not install. 

I've tried 8.7, 8.8 and 8.9! The only drivers that i've tried that does work is the one that came on my HIS HD4850 disc. 

This is the error i get, no matter the driver version i try. 
_
"Setup was unable to find components that can be installed on your current hardware or software configuration. Please make sure you have the required hardware or software."_

I've also tried a fresh reformat!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2008)

can you upload your stock bios,so i can have a look at it please?

thx

tigger


----------



## kimnkk (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey mate,

Thanks so much! I've uploaded the BIOS to rapidshare, i hope that's okay. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/147136484/RV770.bin

If i got another graphics card (like a cheap 2400pro) and ran it in the other PCI-E slot, do you think the 8.9 drivers would install okay for both, since there is 'compatible' hardware that it can detect? 

Thanks again mate!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks ok to me,here is my stock bios,its exactly the same as yours,you can try it if you like.

There is nothing wrong with your stock bios,it is exactly the same as my stock,all the settings the lot.I have no idea why it wont work.

Its worth a try with the 2400 in too.

If it dont work with the 2400 in or with my stock bios,rma the card.


----------



## kimnkk (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks mate! I'll give yours a go now and report back. 

Also, i've been using Winflash to flash the BIOS - would that affect the way that its flashed? I wouldn't think so, but my problem is so weird that i wouldn't be surprised that it did!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have flashed my bios loads of time using winflash 2011 with no problems at all.


----------



## kimnkk (Sep 21, 2008)

I just tried flashing it with your BIOS but still the same problem. Bugger. 

Anymore ideas mate? I'm willing to try anything now! 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm out of ideas bud,i think you may have to return it,there is nothing wrong with the bios.How about trying a reinstall of windows? or trying driver cleaner to scrub out all the ati driver and stuff,then trying a reinstall of cat 8.8?

Other than that i dont know what to suggest.


----------



## kimnkk (Sep 21, 2008)

No worries mate, appreciate your help . 

I did a full reformat yesterday . Actually, i don't think i've tried any other drivers apart from the ones that came on the disc, so it could have been like this from factory but because i haven't tried installing newer drivers since a few days ago, i didn't know. 

I'll keep fiddling around and see what happens . 

Thanks mate!


----------



## steve30x (Sep 21, 2008)

The voltages arent the problem. I tried changing the voltages as suggested but the driver failed to install for me with that done. So I went to flash another bios and bricked my 4870. Thankfully I was able to recover the GPU by using my 8800GTX in the first PCI Express slot and reflashing the GPU. But it will only work with the DVI connection on the right of the card as you are facing the rear of my computer. The other DVI connection is dead now. Initiatly the card wouldnt work on that DVI connection but now its the opposite. I may have a defective card.


----------



## mauronow25 (Sep 24, 2008)

tigger said:


> For referance,here is how mine is modded so you can all see.It works perfectly on 8.7/8/9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




opppppps! 


nice clocks!!! , I can not overcome 710/1080 stable playing Grid, because it can be? I will be lacking the power source of 12 volts. ? Is a Powercooler 550watts,  or which will be the problem? 
I use the CCC 8.8 and I have put the clocks as shown in the picture.

Thanks !

Mauro from Argentina.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 25, 2008)

mauronow25 said:


> opppppps!
> 
> 
> nice clocks!!! , I can not overcome 710/1080 stable playing Grid, because it can be? I will be lacking the power source of 12 volts. ? Is a Powercooler 550watts,  or which will be the problem?
> ...



Please use RBE v1.15 and enter supported voltages only. Refer to the tutorial for more information.


----------



## Zebatshu (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a bit of a problem here, I used RBE v1.15 just to change the fan profile, but now I can't use CCC 8.9. CCC 8.8 works fine with the new bios I made. Does anyone have an idea how I can get CCC 8.9 to work?


----------



## muggy (Oct 7, 2008)

I just used RBE 1.15 to mod the bios on my asus 4850, and I've tried both 8.9 and the 8.10 betas. I'm using the signature file that ups the overdrive limits and I'm running the max 1.158V. Couple issues though.

When I look at the reported gpu voltage (HWmonitor), it never goes above 1.12V. In power save mode it's at 1.05, and then during a game or something it goes up to 1.12 and that's it. That was the same voltage it went to before I flashed the bios. When I acquire the bios from my card now, it has what I put in, 1.158V for everything except the power save states. Is this because of some kind of vdroop in the card? I think the voltage has been upped though, because my vid card is stable at much higher clocks.

My other issue is that I keep getting the video driver resets. I'll be playing certain games (PURE, occasionally GRID) and the game will pause for a second while the video driver fixes itself in windows (Vista 64). I tried switching from the 8.9 Cat's to the new 8.10 betas and it helped some but it still happens. I had been running at 725/1100, but still had problems at 700/1100. I have good cooling, accelero s1 with 2x120mm fans. I was wondering if my instability is from the card not getting a high enough vcore, or if it may be driver issues. I'm running a modest power supply, ocz 500w, and I overclocked my q6600 as well. I'll see if I can add my specs to my sig.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 7, 2008)

muggy said:


> I just used RBE 1.15 to mod the bios on my asus 4850, and I've tried both 8.9 and the 8.10 betas. I'm using the signature file that ups the overdrive limits and I'm running the max 1.158V. Couple issues though.
> 
> When I look at the reported gpu voltage (HWmonitor), it never goes above 1.12V. In power save mode it's at 1.05, and then during a game or something it goes up to 1.12 and that's it. That was the same voltage it went to before I flashed the bios. When I acquire the bios from my card now, it has what I put in, 1.158V for everything except the power save states. Is this because of some kind of vdroop in the card? I think the voltage has been upped though, because my vid card is stable at much higher clocks.
> 
> My other issue is that I keep getting the video driver resets. I'll be playing certain games (PURE, occasionally GRID) and the game will pause for a second while the video driver fixes itself in windows (Vista 64). I tried switching from the 8.9 Cat's to the new 8.10 betas and it helped some but it still happens. I had been running at 725/1100, but still had problems at 700/1100. I have good cooling, accelero s1 with 2x120mm fans. I was wondering if my instability is from the card not getting a high enough vcore, or if it may be driver issues. I'm running a modest power supply, ocz 500w, and I overclocked my q6600 as well. I'll see if I can add my specs to my sig.



When using Overdrive to overclock, the voltages from the powerplay table do not kick in.
Try disabling overdrive and overclocking using powerplay only instead. Your second problem will vanish then almost surely.


----------



## muggy (Oct 7, 2008)

So I should disable overdrive in CCC, and I should set things up like this?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 7, 2008)

muggy said:


> So I should disable overdrive in CCC


Exactly.



muggy said:


> and I should set things up like this?


Sort of, looks good.


----------



## muggy (Oct 7, 2008)

I used the flash from the settings I posted above, and everything seems to be doing what it's supposed to - the voltages are now correctly set, the clock speeds switch to the correct values, furmark runs with no artifacts, and my gpu temps always stay below 50. 

Only thing is, I keep getting the driver resets still. I've noticed this while testing PURE and GRID, it happened to me before with bioshock as well. I'm starting to think it may be a driver issue, I can't think it would be something else as I can be playing a game, it will pause for a moment to a black screen, and after vista resets the driver I continue with the game as if nothing happened. 

I'm pretty sure any 4850 would be able to 725 at this voltage, correct me if I'm wrong. My card wasn't the greatest o/c'er at stock voltage, I would see an occasional artifact running above 680 core in games, although furmark would show nothing. I'm currently trying out the 8.10 betas, although I had similar driver resets with 8.9 as well. Should I try older drivers first? Does it matter that I'm running the signature file with 680/1050/800/1300 if my default speeds are not 680/1050?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think it's a driver issue.



muggy said:


> I'm pretty sure any 4850 would be able to 725 at this voltage, correct me if I'm wrong.


No, not too many 4850 can do that in terms of being "rock-stable". 725 MHz is 100 MHz or 16% more than stock. That's a lot! Look at this one or this one or this one or this one or this one. None of them were able to do such a huge clock increase.



muggy said:


> My card wasn't the greatest o/c'er at stock voltage, I would see an occasional artifact running above 680 core in games


That seems to be pretty much it. The voltage increase is not so big, you know. If you would like to push it a little further, try a hard volt mod (which is really easy to apply and completely removable).


----------



## muggy (Oct 8, 2008)

You're definitely right. Kind of sad, I was hoping for better clocks from this card, but I've put it back at 700/1100 and it runs rock solid stable so far at 1.158V. Still great performance.

I'll think about the hard mods later when the games call for it, or I might swap with a buddy's 4850 to see if I can get better clocks. 

I have to say though, the RBE software is top notch, and quite painless to use. No hiccups whatsoever, I gotta give props because not too many programs out there are offered to overclockers, and this program has a lot of thought put into it. Thanks again for your work.


----------

